# Newbie questions and review of my first week in the hobby



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

It's been a fun first week in the hobby, and I've learned so much (so much too learn). I enjoy reading and learning about new hobbies, and electronics. I've really been focusing on making sure that I can upgrade my system in the future without working myself into a corner. Here's my current plan. I have a setup a "dogbone" shaped track that runs about 16' down and back along one wall of my loft area. I have the space to extend it down the other walls for a more U-shaped layout. I currently have the track laid out directly on the wood to test the turn radius, and so far so good. 

I plan on using 1" foam beneath the track, and adding a little incline with the woodlands scenic incline set (unless there is a really cheap and easy DIY method). 

I'm currently using an old DC controller, but I'm dropping feeder wires around the layout because I plan on going with DCC in the future. I have about 50' of really thick (probably 12 gauge) Monster speaker cable that I plan on using for the main wire. From what I've been reading I don't think this will be a problem with either safety or current flow. 

I'm looking heavily at the NCE power cab starter set, but I'm not 100% set on that. The only thing I haven't really found is a good entry level DCC loco that's not too cheaply made that I will regret buying it in a few months. I also don't want to drop $300 on my first loco and not have any money to buy cool fake trees . 

So far I'm really enjoying learning a new hobby, and I'm looking forward to building my layout, and doing the scenery. I'm sure I'll have a million questions.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Well...glad your having fun.
Heres a DCC sound equipped loco...http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Bachmann-HO-Alco-RS3-SF-p/bac-63908.htm



Heres an NCE starter set at MB Klein. http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/NCE-Power-Cab-Complete-DCC-Starter-Set-w-Power-p/nce-524025.htm

Heres the same NCE set at Tony Trains. http://tonystrains.com/product/nce-power-cab-dcc-starter-system/


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Ya gotta jump in there and claim a large area to build your empire.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

You won't regret going with the NCE PowerCab. Excellent system.


----------



## Mattsn (Nov 22, 2015)

D&J Railroad said:


> Ya gotta jump in there and claim a large area to build your empire.


You have the largest area and empire I've seen yet. Makes me want to buy a bigger house


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm looking at the ends of my layout and somehow there is an exposed 2x4 at the end of the plywood. I double checked my measurements, but somehow I left some exposed lumber that needs to be covered. Seems like adding on to this layout would be really easy. Funny how that worked out.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I see you are thinking of a 'dog bone' track plan. That can be
interpreted in a couple of ways.

A true dog bone would be a stretch of 'straight' track that makes a loop
at each end so the train comes back on the same track it went out on.
This would not easily work as a DC layout as the loops would have to
be isolated and powered through DPDT switches to avoid a track
short circuit. You could not have continuous running.
If DCC you could use reverse loop controllers at each
end and it all would be totally automatic. You could have
continuous running.

The other form of dog bone would not involve all of that. It it in effect
would be a 'bent' oval and the trains cannot turn around.

If you do go with DCC and have a single track mainline, be sure to
include a couple of passing sidings. With DCC you can run two
trains at the same time on it, one going clockwise, the other
counter clockwise. You really become an engineer to make
certain they don't collide.

The 12 gauge wire would be suitable for your track buss.

Shop around. Almost any of today's locomotive brands 
are dependable. The pricing is usually related to the degree
of detailing. As a starter you should be able to find a
good selection of DCC locomotives for under 100.00, some
even for 70 and 80.00. I have had good luck buying
used DC locos and installing a decoder myself. Not a
difficult job but it does save money. A good decoder is
usually priced around 20.00 and sometimes much less.

Don


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks for the input. The track is basically an oval


----------



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm new to the hobby also and have received some great help from the folks on this site. I have the NCE system but just wanted to give you a tip that I missed when reading about it. The Power Cab starter set linked to here is the same exact one that I have and one thing I did not realize is that you can't unplug it and plugin somewhere else and keep your trains moving. As soon as you unplug from the panel all power to the track dies. If you want continuous power and the ability to move around your layout (plug into different panels) you will also need a NCE DB5. 

This is a good video going over the entire system...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, the main NCE controller must be plugged it at all times
or the trains will stop.

However, you can place jacks around your layout connected to
the controller and use a second or third hand held that you can
unplug and move from fascia jack to another without stopping
the trains.

There is quite a discussion of this in another thread.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=74650

Don


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

The Powercab, on ots own will not allow you to unplug and have the trains keep running. As somebody else said you either have to get a booster unit or just buy a Pro Cab setup instead of the Power-cab.....and in either case you will need extra fascia connecters to install around the layout to plug into.


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Looks like a significant price jump, I'll have to deal with not being able to unplug my trains


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

sachsr1 said:


> Looks like a significant price jump, I'll have to deal with not being able to unplug my trains


Well the nice thing about the Powercab is that you can get add-ons at a later date as time or funds allow. Maybe go ahead and buy a couple of facia units so you can install and wire them up now...that way when you do add the booster in the future you are already set-up to walk around yourself or invite friends over and have multiple operators. In the meantime the Powecab on its own allows you to run 2-3 trains now.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Moving around*



Genetk44 said:


> Well the nice thing about the Powercab is that you can get add-ons at a later date as time or funds allow. Maybe go ahead and buy a couple of facia units so you can install and wire them up now...that way when you do add the booster in the future you are already set-up to walk around yourself or invite friends over and have multiple operators. In the meantime the Powercab on its own allows you to run 2-3 trains now.


 I have the NCE powercab on my garage layout. I equipped it with a long, spring coiled, cord and I am able to reach most of the layout that way, without unplugging. I believe NCE also offers a wireless throttle control.

Traction Fan


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I just bought the NCE Powercab, and an Athearn sound equipped locomotive. I got the USB adaptor for the Powercab. I have been using a CTI train brain system to control my turnouts and automate a few simple things. I've been enjoying all of the parts of the hobby, and have been doing a lot of scenery. I think I've spent the better part of my time watching YouTube.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Take your time and enjoy.....*

It sounds to me like,your getting set, for the long haul into the future with the hobby of
model railroading. Good luck with that there! And welcome! Regards,tr1


----------

